# hatching Blasts & implantation



## fionad (Jun 15, 2007)

Hi ladies - I have been reading all the 2ww posts over and over. I had my 5dtransfer with 2 grade 1 blasts April 13th. I have been so constipated (a little tmi) went to the bathroom and tried to go when I wiped a saw a little dark blood? So last night at 2am I did a test (bought here in poland and in all polish instuctions) just paid $4 for it so much cheaper than the states we pay $18 (grasping here) .I waited 15 minutes and did not get a second line I got so upset I smashed it. I have a few questions here.

1. Could it be too late to have implantation at this time

2. What is implantation signs.

3. If I had assisting hatching does that not been that they are hatching blasts. My report from the clinic the last stage was blast - no expanding or hatching blast column.

I know I am probably grasping at straws and it may be over. I have no other sympthoms and no more bleeding. Swore I would not test, but talked myself into it before I flew home tomorrow. Any info and support would be greatly appreciated - I just dread telling DH he has been so optimistic. I have not told him andy of this so feeling a little alone. Thanks to all you wonderful ladies. xxF


----------



## fionad (Jun 15, 2007)

OOP s, sorry I had my transfer on April 18 not 13. EC was on 13. Crazied here


----------



## lexig (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi Fiona, 
It maybe too soon. Implantation can be this late so the HCG would not show up yet. There are ladies on the forum who have had negative the day before OTD and positive on OTD.
Most people don't even realise when implantation takes place as you feel normal, a few get a little bleed so maybe that's what yours was. I have everything crossed for you, good luck  .

Lexig
xxx


----------



## fionad (Jun 15, 2007)

Lexig - That makes me feel better that it may be too early - I was not told when to test so just going by everything on the forums. I think I will wait till I get home and get a first response if I do not get AF before that. Thanks so much


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

If you had ET of 5 day blastocysts on 18 April then you're only 8dp5dt today (counting day of ET as day 0)....so embies are 13 days old.

Not everyone gets implantation signs and symptoms, in fact it's the minority, not the majority. The bit of spotting you had could well be implantation, or it could just be some old blood residue from the EC and ET procedures....there really is no way of knowing at this stage. Implantation happens anywhere from when the embryos are 5/6-12 days old so if you do get any implantation bleed it would be around this time although obviously it can sometimes take a while for that residue spotting of blood to actually "come out" and for you to notice it (if that makes sense ?)

It's far too early to be testing....and testing at 2am and not using first morning pee probably isn't a good idea either  You need to test on official test day (when has your clinic advised) and use first morning pee as it's more concentrated and not diluted from drinking fluids throughout the day.

"Assisted hatching" is different from hatching blastocysts. "Assisted hatching" is done on 2 and 3 day old embryos...a small hole is made in the embryo shell to help them "hatch" out ie break through the shell. Hatching blastocysts is where the embryos have already reached blastocyst stage and they're breaking through the shell, ready to begin implanting. Have a look at this website as it'll help give you an idea of embryo stages....

http://www.visembryo.com/baby/1.html

If yours just say they were blastocysts (with no mention of expanding or hatching) then this probably means that at 5 days old they had reached blastocyst stage but hadn't started to expand and hatch out at time of transfer.

Do be aware, if you're going to test early, that used at this stage they're only around 54% accurate....whereas leaving until OTD (official test day) they should be 99% accurate. I'm surprised your clinic haven't advised you of when to test ?! Majority of clinics recommend testing at 14dpt but with blastocysts can test a little early, ours advise 11dpt (so when embies are 16 days old)....as you're only 8dp5dt today, I would personally leave it until at least Wednesday/Thursday before testing again....why put yourself through possibly unnecessary heartache when anything could happen in the next few days ? 

Hope that helps 
Good luck 
Natasha

/links


----------



## fionad (Jun 15, 2007)

Thanks so much Natasha for all that wonderful information - what would we do without you. I decided to test on Friday - to be safe. I had my transfer overseas and kinda strange they did not give me a test date, stranger even that I did not ask??


----------

